# Stinky/Smelly dog



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

About a month ago I changed dog food - they were on Proplan and I changed to TOTW ------ well for the last two week both dogs smell bad ----- Chelsea (boxer) her ears really smell and her eyes have no more goobers but the tears have a smell I always tell her she smells like a dirty dog the strange thing is boxers normally don't smell.
As for Hawkeye he smells like he has rolled in something (like manure) ------ I've checked from head to tail cannot find anything on him ----- and every night he chases the water hose (he is hose obsessed) so he gets watered down every night -so if he would have rolled into something it would get washed off.

Could it be the food ?????? That's making them smell????

.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Um...you know I wonder the same thing. I fed both of mine TOTW for a while and only my GSD smelled funky--not my husky. I stopped feeding them that but the odor is still there. I think my GSD just smells like dog but my husky doesn't smell like anything. I dunno ***scratches head***  sorry


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I found out the hard way I can't feed Woolf salmon based food. He ends up smelling bad, fishy and rotten fishy. That may or may not be similar to what you are experiencing. The gunky tears may actually be indicating an allergy.

For the hose playing - they are so funny when they do that. It could be his coat isn't drying good and that is what you are smelling. Check his undercoat and skin, see what it looks and feels like.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

After you play around with the hose does he get completely dry? That's probably what Twyla is talking about. I'm not sure how the weather is treating you in Quebec (lucky! I wish I lived that far north!  ) but in the south right now a lot of my friend's long-coated dogs are getting mild yeast infections from being not completely dry under their fur after a day at the dog park or playing around under the hose. The humidity is so high it just sticks around next to the skin and causes a nasty stink. If that's the issue, blowdrying at the end of the day (forced air, not heated) or regular bathing with a mild cleanser like chlorhexidine will clear up mild yeast in a jiffy.
As for food, yep... it absolutely could be causing it. I have a non-GSD who is like Twyla's Woolf; if I feed him salmon or fish-meal dry food his entire aura is just knock-you-over stanky! Yuck!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I just took my dog in for a stinky smell, vet said it was a bacteria from not drying out completely (he'd been playing in the sprinkler and little wading pool). Plus, he's a long coat and his undercoat hadn't shed from winter completely, even though we were brushing him 4-5 times a week, it wasn't getting underneath. So we used a medicated shampoo, washed and dried him thoroughly and brushed the crap out of him and he now smells nice and like a clean, regular dog! Something to consider.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> Um...you know I wonder the same thing. I fed both of mine TOTW for a while and only my GSD smelled funky--not my husky. I stopped feeding them that but the odor is still there. I think my GSD just smells like dog but my husky doesn't smell like anything. I dunno ***scratches head***  sorry


Our Samoyeds rarely smell, but our GSD, well she smells like GSD  

It's not bad or anything, it's just different and I'm not used to having a dog that smells like dog :blush:


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I think a while back I heard "snow dogs" don't smell, and seems like a few people have confirmed it. 

Which there was as snow dog that look like a DDR GSD.


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

****Update****

We changed foods two weeks ago and believe it or not - they don't smell half as bad.....

Chelsea has no doggie odor and Hawkeye only a bit..... he still plays with the water hose so still getting wet so has a bit of the wet dog smell but nothing other than that.

So I'm really thinking it was the food. Which is too bad because I loved the fact that Chelsea had no farts and a lot less eye boogers.

I've changed them to Origen..... so far they are all doing good. Hope things stay like this.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Our dogs do not have odor at all. Not the GSD or our Sheltie, our Boston or the Dachshunds. 
One foster has odor but she's almost completely white on her belly and chest, and has allergies so she gets a bit greasy/stinky.


----------

